# Stash Buster Lapghan



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Some of you wanted mother's entire pattern and notes.
I am attaching a PDF file for those who want it.
Merry X-mas!!!
Patty S


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

You are all very welcome. My niece made the PDF.
Merry X-mas!!! [for those who celebrate it]
Patty S


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pdf - it is a very nice lapghan. And a merry X-mas to you too
Hannet


----------



## Maurlynn (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you. A GREAT mindless piece to do when sitting in a car. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much. My dd and I just discussed trying to make some for the local VA. We are a military family. Thank you again for sharing.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Jobeau (Apr 18, 2012)

I missed the picture of the lapghan woulke it to go with patter. Both the PDF pattern and picture together would be great. Thanks Jobeau


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

The picture is in the pictures posted by lady leopard3.
I will try to attach it here. I do not have the skill to attach it to the PDF.
Patty S


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Maybe I can get rid of my leftover stash.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

I did not get a picture posted by lady leopard3 in the original post and safari can't download the second post. Is anyone else having problems? Thanks. 
Grace


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> I did not get a picture posted by lady leopard3 in the original post and safari can't download the second post. Is anyone else having problems? Thanks.
> Grace


I don't seem to be able to download the picture pdf file either. Have the actual instructions. Maybe just putting a picture in this section might be a help. Thanks. Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

I just re-posted the picture. It is not a PDF. Others say "no problem" downloading.
The pattern is a PDF in Tutorials, Patterns, etc.
Hope this helps!
Patty S


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Lovely. Thank you.
Grace


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Just looked at the picture with the information you gave. Very nice use of colours. Thanks for re-posting the picture. It does give me an idea of what colours I can put together. Most of the colours I have are fairly light so I will have to look for some dark ones to go with them. I really need to get rid of some of my stash before I can buy more yarn.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you and Merry Christmas
Faye


----------

